# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  А-2Ф(НАК) 1:72. Конверсия из Ан-2 от "Моделиста"

## Марат

Сегодня закупил Ан-2 от "Моделиста" и решился переделать его в Ан-2Ф (НАК) - арт. корректировщик. В планах Ан-6 и Ан-2Е. Чертежи по Ф-ке имеются, немного фотографий тоже. В общем, я не надеюсь накопать фотодеталировку, а вот за помощь советами технического исполнения и подсказки буду признателен. Извените за ошибку в заглавии: Ан-2Ф(НАК) 1:72. Конверсия из Ан-2 от "Моделиста"

----------


## Марат

Я военнослужащий и времени на модели не очень много. Делаю не торопясь. Отрезал хвостовую часть фюзеляжа, сточил наплывы под кабиной.

----------


## Марат

Я погорячился, сказав, что модель хорошо лежит в чертежах. Фюзеляж пришлось подрезать спереди. Убрал пластик за  креслом пилота, закрыл лишние иллюминаторы, залил супер-клеем, обработал и прорезал дверь.

----------


## Baiji

Интересная машина.
Жду продолжения!

А как собираетесь изготавливать ажурнейшее остекление?

----------


## Марат

Даже не представляю... Но разве нас, моделистов, это останавливает. Когда появиться эта проблема - тогда  решу.  И буду ждать помощи от Форумчан.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;63801]Даже не представляю... Но разве нас, моделистов, это останавливает. Когда появиться эта проблема - тогда  решу.  И буду ждать помощи от Форумчан.

Мои потуги......

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Прозрачную часть "балкона" можно сделать по "бутылочной" технологии. Делается деревянный болван, полируется, и на него осаживается промышленным феном подходящая бутылка из ПЭТФ. Края делаются с запасом и режутся потом в размер. Можно делать и над газовой плитой, но этот способ сложнее. Переплет - полоски из фольги - самоклейки, можно окрасить до приклеивания.

----------


## Kasatka

вах какой прикольный самоль! Даже не знал что такой был =)
век живи - век учись =)
буду с интересом следить за сборкой =)

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Александр, а какой масштаб и закончены ли Ваши модели?
Уважаемый Ученик Чкалова, спасибо за помощь, но я хочу сделать раму и каждое окно отдельно. Если не получиться, то воспользуюсь Вашим советом. Спасибо.

----------


## rotfront

Всё это хороше и прекрасно, что такой проэкт замутил. Я тоже подумывал про эту модель, но потом остановился т.к. незная точного строения каркаса, в этом застеклённом переходе, затея эта не очень привлекательна оказалась... а просто игрушки нехотелось делать. А может у кого есть достойные чертежи на эту машину?

----------


## Марат

Работать буду по этим разрезу и эскизу. Конечно их мало, но постараюсь разобраться. Есть еще чертежи.

----------


## Камчадал

> Мои потуги......


А что за коррекция из смолы - подскажите кто производитель?

----------


## rotfront

> А что за коррекция из смолы - подскажите кто производитель?


Да я думаю что это не совсем коррекция, а собственное дополнение к пластикартовским наборам. Взяты наверно от Трумпа или Билека, верно KAJUK?

----------


## rotfront

> Есть еще чертежи.


Не поделитесь по такому случаю чертежами? Буду очень признателен!

----------


## Марат

С удовольствием, но они  типа TIF, а надо перевести в "bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip". Как это сделать? Фото я научился отправлять, а как отправить качественно чертежи не знаю.

----------


## KAJUK

Камчадал;63842]А что за коррекция из смолы - подскажите кто производитель?

Кабина от "Неомега"
модели-древний "пластикарт",этим переделкам более 20 лет(!).Все не закончить никак-много разных"вкусностей" из нашей авиации появляется...и соблазнов....(более сотни готовых(30 самоделок) и 180 в разной степени готовности)
Стекла-выдавлены деревяшкой из тонкого оргстекла
А.К.

----------


## KAJUK

=Марат;63895]С удовольствием, но они  типа TIF, а надо перевести в "bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip". Как это сделать? Фото я научился отправлять, а как отправить качественно чертежи не знаю.

Не  силен в компах,но правой кнопкой кликаешь,там будет"сохранить как",кликаешь и выбираешь "жпг"
или в фотошопе-сохранить как

А.К

----------


## Baiji

> С удовольствием, но они  типа TIF, а надо перевести в "bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip". Как это сделать? Фото я научился отправлять, а как отправить качественно чертежи не знаю.


Марат.
Ничего не надо конвертировать. Нажимайте скрепку (вложения) и прикладывайте tiff.

----------


## Марат

Про TIF копм пишет "некорректный тип файла". А JPG  не загружается, может скорость передачи маленькая - работаю с модема. Я постараюсь перекинуть чертежи.

----------


## Марат

Сейчас вывожу геометрию фюзеляжа, чтоб приступить к отделке внутренней части. Это займет некоторое время. Как закончу с контурами - представлю фото.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей.

----------


## Марат

Взял небольшой отпуск от моделей. Глаза восстанавливаю. Немного поработал с шинами. Обточил, задул грунтом и через 10 минут, по свежему грунту, цанговым ножом обозначил протекторы.

----------


## Марат

Решил зиги сделать из фольги. Пробный вариант на правой плоскости.

----------


## Марат

Поработал с правыми плоскостями.

----------


## Марат

Одел обода на шины

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Mapat... Xорошая работа!  :Eek:

----------


## Марат

Jean-Philippe , спасибо.

----------


## Марат

Диски покрашены, колпаки установлены, осталось покрасить шины. Пока примерка на пластилине. Рядом колесо от модели Ан-2.

----------


## Марат

Сделал логотипы на колпаках, залил красным акрилом, покрасил шины и опять примерка на пластилине

----------


## Марат

Установлены предкрылки с зигами

----------


## Марат

Подкосы и растяжки установлены.

----------


## Марат

Начинаю работы по хвостовой балке.
Взяв за основу стабилизатор то модели Ан-2, перекроил его под Ан-2Ф. Из кусочков разного пластика изготовил саму хвостовую балку.

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем...

----------


## Марат

Установлены килевые шайбы и рули поворота.

----------


## Марат

Коллеги напомнили мне, что растяжки на Ан-2 были чечевицеобразные в сечении. Я это знаю, но решил не делать этого в данном масштабе. Однако под "натиском" мною уважаемых коллег начинаю их переделывать.

----------


## MAX

А не ленты были? Могу дать наколочку. Надо поискать ващеную зубную нить. Типа Орал-Би и т.п. Она легко расслаивается на нужную толщину и вполне подойдет для данных растяжек. :Wink:

----------


## Марат

На крайнем фото уже ленты.
Вот разница...

----------


## Марат

Перетянул растяжки, изменил стойки.

----------

